# Beginner buys a used board nightmare...seeking advice



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Sine you had doubts you should have walked away.

Unfortunately you're screwed and since the shady seller sold to you, knowing the damage, he ain't gonna do a thing to make things right.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck with getting any money back he will just say he told you about it. Take this a learning point don’t trust anyone unless you know what you are buying. Just ride the board till it dies and look for a deal now till June for last years gear.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Ps. That's why I buy things new, even if it's a previous year leftover or end of season deals....from reputable resellers whether online or from a shop. My first board was a previous year leftover at a shop.


----------



## TNsnowboardguy (Mar 23, 2015)

*sad face*

dang... well this guy actually knew me in high school and I know where he lives so I can at least confront him about it.. maybe that will change things. I still don't think that was cool to rip off a beginner but I think y'all are right I'm going to buy a new board for next year... top sites?


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Any local place you can find first, Evo, backcountry, the house place like that will work as a second pick.


----------



## TNsnowboardguy (Mar 23, 2015)

i gotcha i'll check them out.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 23, 2015)

Definitely check out any of your local shops first. Right now most of them are likely having sales to try to get rid of old product, and they will definitely take care of you more than a mail order company if you have any issues down the road.

As an added bonus, as a beginner, they should certainly help direct you toward a board that will suit your abilities a bit more as well


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

Since you rode it, the original seller will just say you broke it. Ride it as an early/late season board. Don't by anything used that's damaged, not worth the hassle


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

True case of buyer beware. Sorry you got taken, especially from an acquaintance. 

You said this guy was shady
you saw the damage
 you bought a year ago but how old was the board 2012 model? that will also play into the price

You got some nice bindings :happy:

You didn't list your stats or the type of terrain you ride but 160 seems like a pretty big board as well. Especially for a beginner. 

Like others have said, just take it as a leaning experience. Now your a seasoned rider and know what to look for or " look out " for. You say this is your only local shop, where is the next closest shop. That may be worth the road trip, especially if you need boots. 
Speaking of where did you buy the boots from, same guy. If so I can see them not fitting properly and he lied to you about them too. Hope I'm wrong.

Ride it if you can, like I said the bindings are great. Hang it on the wall as art and a reminder. 
Welcome to the forum and hope to hear better stories of good times from ya


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's always too bad when the new guys find this forum after their first purchase and find out they've been screwed, either deliberately or not.

Though I think you were had on this, more often then not people over value the stuff they are selling. Unfortunately there is no Kelley Blue Book for equipment. But a little bit of experience would show this as a guideline.

Most new stuff will for 30-40% off MSRP at the end of season. So that is your real starting point to begin taking off from. So for used, assuming it's more than a season old, you are crazy to pay more than 50% MSRP in my opinion and then another 10% per year.

Of course there is a bottom price point where people just won't sell below, but honestly for the above that should have been at probably $150-200 without the damage, 6yo bindings have basically depreciated to nothing.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry you got screwed, but there's nothing you can do.

In the future, wait for end of season sales and you can get a brand new quality board and brand new quality bindings for less than you bought that used broken board for.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You need a "got screwed" option in the poll. You got screwed.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

That said, if it makes you feel better most newbies who buy used equipment get screwed first time out. Either by price, bad fit, or simply the wrong equipment for the job at hand.


----------



## TNsnowboardguy (Mar 23, 2015)

Sucks that there's not much I can do but he'll at least hear what I have to say


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

f00bar said:


> That said, if it makes you feel better most newbies who buy used equipment get screwed first time out. Either by price, bad fit, or simply the wrong equipment for the job at hand.


This. Almost never is the first set up the right set up. And dude's a dick for selling that.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Yikes. looks like your'e shit out of luck chief. I went to the Burton Outlet store and got a brand new 2014 Sherlock and brand new 2013 winged malavitas and brand 2014 rulers for $480. Let this be a learning experience for ya bud


----------



## TNsnowboardguy (Mar 23, 2015)

The only solace I have in this bad deal is once the board was fixed I had the time of my life in vail and got really skilled for a beginner. Oh well


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

that edge doesn't really look too bad, it's nothing detrimental to your board.
the fix probably came undone on your trip because the epoxy didn't get to fully set.
that price isn't terrible, especially if the bindings are still in good condition.


----------



## TNsnowboardguy (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah. The whole deal got sorted out. So it's not a problem anymore. I'm of the opinion the pictures don't really show how bad it was. The board edge was splintered and had swelled about 5mm from the base, and it had to be repaired twice over two days. But now me and the guy who I did business with are square even. We struck a deal and he was a good guy about it. Really was impressed with him. Thanks to all for the advice!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well,.. glad to hear it got sorted out to your satisfaction! You don't often hear of these kinds of things going that way! Good luck to ya!


----------

